

Ask HN: What are you using for your IRC server - mmanulis

Hi everyone,<p>If you're using a private IRC server, how did you set it up?  Cloud? Local box?<p>Which server: ircd? jabber? ruby-ircd?<p>I'm looking to setup one up for our startup and would like to see what you would suggest.<p>Thank you
======
sidmitra
Try <https://grove.io/>

